# Eggs May be Linked to Salmonella Outbreak



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Eggs May be Linked to Salmonella Outbreak by Dan Flynn On-farm egg testing and a records review for Salmonella by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has led to a multistate egg recall by Wright County Egg based in Galt, IA. The recall may be associated with a Salmonella outbreak that is the subject [...]

*Read More...*


----------

